# Buying site subject to planning.



## joeyhan (18 Oct 2013)

I have just gone through a very drawn out PRE planning permission experience. The site I have agreed to buy subject to planning but, has been denied permission in the past due to a site line lssue, plus the site is a local needs only site. I have rectified the site line issue and have been given the unofficial go head to apply for planning from the Co Co head planner to apply for permission who had previously denied planning due to the site line issue. I have not yet officially bought the site but have a deposit on it(subject to planning). If i was to go ahead with the planning process, architect, site tests etc. where would i stand from a legal point of view? Could the current owner still refuse to sell once I get planning? Or could they hijack the whole process and put the site up for sale again with planning? Just wondering before I go and spend money on this


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2013)

joeyhan said:


> Just wondering before I go and spend money on this


 
You start with a solicitor who will draw up a contract for you that will address your concerns.


----------



## threebedsemi (20 Oct 2013)

Consider applying for Outline Permission. The advantage is that you won't have to pay for a house design at this stage, and if permission is granted, you can complete purchase of the site while you apply for 'permission consequent' for your actual house design.
The disadvantage of this approach is that you will be buying the site with permission to build 'a house', the particular design of which will have to be agreed with the planning authority at that stage. You may not therefor obtain planning permission for the exact house design which you want, but will have purchased the site by that stage.

If you dont meet the 'local need' planning condition, you are very unlikely to obtain planning permission in any case (your architect/engineer should be able to advise you on this at a very early stage). 

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

